
Ellipsed: JavaScript library for multilined text ellipsis, looking for contributors - nzambello
https://github.com/nzambello/ellipsed
======
gus_massa
It's very difficult to get contributors asking for contributors. You needs
users. Some users will become power users. Some power users will become fans.
Some fans will become contributors.

Most people don't contribute substantially to a project that they don't use.
You need more users.

Try writing a nice blog post about the project. I prefer that it's about an
interesting detail in he project. Generic post are usually not interesting.
Some ideas:

* What is the main difference between this and MSWord/Eclipse/vi/emacs? Is this different important in the code? How did you solved it?

* Does your editor has a weird feature that has an interesting story?

* What was the last bottleneck that you have fixed? How did you discover that it was a problem? Benchmakrs?

* Do you support international characters/Unicode? Was it easy or you have problems with it?

